# overclocking and calcru: runtime went backwards



## ilemur (Mar 21, 2010)

As sson as i overclock my c2d e6750 just a little bit (FSB from 333 to 400, lowering the multiplier to 7 giving us a raise from 2,67 to 2,80Ghz)
I start getting the following errors.. calcru: runtime went backwards

I have tried switching the timer in /etc/sysctl.conf by using
First tried


```
kern.timecounter.hardware=i8254
```
and then tried

```
kern.timecounter.hardware=TSC
```

But with no luck... Any suggestions?

Maybe an

```
options HZ=1000
```
 will help?

P.S. it's a  8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD AMD64


----------



## richardpl (Mar 21, 2010)

You don need to recompile kernel there is also kern.hz

You put them in /boot/loader.conf and not in /etc/sysctl.conf


----------



## ilemur (Mar 21, 2010)

This is what my dmesg | grep timecouneter tells me

```
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
```

And this is sysctl -a | grep timecounter. Now trying HPET but still no luck (


```
kern.timecounter.hardware: HPET
kern.timecounter.tc.HPET.mask: 4294967295
kern.timecounter.tc.HPET.counter: 381554913
kern.timecounter.tc.HPET.frequency: 14318180
kern.timecounter.tc.HPET.quality: 900
```

as this is is a FBSD8 the frequency in kernel is already set at 1000HZ

```
sysctl -a | grep hz
kern.clockrate: { hz = 1000, tick = 1000, profhz = 2000, stathz = 133 }
kern.dcons.poll_hz: 25
kern.hz: 1000
debug.psm.hz: 20
```


So where should i dig?


----------



## richardpl (Mar 21, 2010)

ilemur said:
			
		

> So where should i dig?


Buy better/faster hardware.


----------

